# Who here owns too much wax...?



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am sure nearly all DW members are in the same situation as me...owning enough wax to wax every car in the neighbourhood. But my question is just why I cannot stop buying. At present I own:
dodo sn
valentines concours
vics concours
raceglaze 42
raceglaze 55
dodo ba
cg xxx
rubbish boys original
fk1000p 

I know many people will say that isn't much I have got...and this got me thinking...why is it only dodo that sell panel pots...? If zymo, swissvax, etc...sold panel pots I am sure they would sell 1000's as many people on here would want to try them all out and find their best one (mine at present dodo sn). I would love to buy a panel pot of zymol glasur and concours and also swissvax bos. At present I cannot justify spending over £120 on wax but a panel pot at a fifth or tenth of that would be much more inviting. I saw a zymol concours sample pot go for over £60 on eBay and this is far too much...listen up big wax companies sell panel pots and watch them fly of the shelves...

What do you guys think...?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Alex1984 said:


> I am sure nearly all DW members are in the same situation as me...owning enough wax to wax every car in the neighbourhood. But my question is just why I cannot stop buying. At present I own:
> dodo sn
> valentines concours
> vics concours
> ...


When you say you have all of those, are they panel pots of full size containers, I have 12 full size containers and 2 panel pots, luckily I did not pay full price for all of them, personally I don't like the panel pots, a wide 100ml/g container with about 4 or 5 cars worth would be ideal :thumb:


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

All full size apart from rboe and raceglaze 42


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

If everyone with too much wax replies on this thread it could be the longest thread in DW history:lol:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

lofty said:


> If everyone with too much wax replies on this thread it could be the longest thread in DW history:lol:


it would be shorter if we said 'who doesn't'.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Judas said:


> it would be shorter if we said 'who doesn't'.


heh heh , I would assume that discounting panel pots most would have 3 or 4 in a personal and none business collection.
If I had to get rid and keep just 1 or 2, it would be difficult, if I was starting again, I would just have 1 higher cost tub and a sub £15 including delivery tub. But I don't think I have spent that much on waxes really


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

I did, cutting down to just Glasur, 476 and fk1000. 

Hence why I just sold sv mystery, onyx etc. 

From now on I'm just going to buy samplers or panel pots if I want to try something new. The amount of stuff I have that I don't use is just ridiculous


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Panel Pots are good for a company like dodo juice to make awareness of their product, excellent for advertising, but the bigger companies probably dont feel they need to do this and the cost involved to produce the packaging might not make it worth it.....

Its good to have a variety of waxes, makes this a little more interesting...

Im sitting at between 8 and 10 full size pots and like having all them....


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Alex1984 said:


> I am sure nearly all DW members are in the same situation as me...owning enough wax to wax every car in the neighbourhood. But my question is just why I cannot stop buying.


Me too , I cannot stop buying :lol: on the shelf now :
P21s concours wax 
P21s 100% carnuba wax 
pinnacle souveran
zymol carbon 4 o.z
zymol concours 4 o.z
zymol destiny 4 o.z 
zymol glasur 8 o.z 
swissvax best of show
chemicalguys 5050 paste wax
victoria concourse 3o.z
victoria chaos sample pot 
victoria mayhem sample pot 
raceglaze55 sample pot 
meguiars nxt

I will stop buying full size container temporarily , I Like sample pot or 3 o.z such as victoria pot ,All victoria waxes 3.oz my next targert :thumb:
with zymol holiday sampler kit #3 .


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I did have, but I've sold loads, so only have about 8 pots or so now, but most of them are <£30.

I'm probably going to add a couple of higher end waxes back in, but will probably just plump for Glasur, as it's my favourite wax ever, and the only one I have ever regretted selling. I think it's 95% what Vintage is, on a decent condition car.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh and I must try the new Vics waxes, because I love Vics Concours


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I own two waxes, one for max protection and one for max show (winter/summer) thats all I need.


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think after the summer I will have a bit if a wax clear out after trying out all the waxes I have and keeping my favourites (3 maximum). I always here zymol glasur getting good reviews on here, is it a good wax for the money...? £90 is still quite pricey but if it as good as everyone keeps saying maybe it will be one of my 3...? It is situations like this why zymol panel pots would be a good idea or local detailers being very kind and letting you use it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I much prefer it to the other 'premium' waxes I have used. It can be a pain in terms of 'gassing', but otherwise it outlasts all of the other waxes I have tried and looks superb.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

too much wax? me not understand


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

I've only got a dodo panel pot (used twice) and a heritage sample size. (Used once)

But with one car, they gonna last ages on their on.

Tony


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

My missus would say i have too much but personally I dont think so!

wooden Dodo SN
austentatious 
Orange crush
Light fantastic
Hard Kandy
FK1000p

Thats not including Z8, Red mist, Nano express to top them!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

ok I have 
CG XXX
Dodo SN panel pot
Megs 16#
Zymol titanium

so I have a lot of catching up to do


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

whoops, not a good thread for me, my collection currently stands at:

Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Best of Show
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Titanium
Zymol Detail
Zymol Destiny
Poorboys Natty blue
Poorboys Natty white
Chemical guys XXX
Chemical guys Petes 53
Chemical guys 50/50
Dodo Juice Rainforest rub
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Orange crush
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Supernatural v1
AG HD Wax
Victoria collectors
Victoria concours
Autosmart Gold carnauba
Bilt Hamber autobalm
Collinite 476
Valentines Road n Track

and thats not including sealants :doublesho
you never realise just how much you have until you try to work it out

my sealants include CG,Zaino,Klasse,Carlack,AG, so probably another 15 products ontop of the above, so nearly 40 LSP's :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex1984 said:


> Isn). I would love to buy a panel pot of swissvax bos. At present I cannot justify spending over £120 on wax but a panel pot at a fifth or tenth of that would be much more inviting. I saw a zymol concours sample pot go for over £60 on eBay and this is far too much...listen up big wax companies sell panel pots and watch them fly of the shelves...
> 
> What do you guys think...?


hi mate check out the samples section :thumb:

BOS is now on there


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

so is just having one pot not normal?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Only Swissvax Best of Show, Collinite 476 and a few dodo sample pots.


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

I toned down to Special waxes or high end stuff lol...

Dodo Juice Supernatural 2.0 Iroku Edition (signed/personalized by Dom/PJ)
Rubbishboys OE (signed/numbered/personalized by Ben)
Swissvax Concorso 
Zymol Glasur (full pot)
Zymol Vintage/Concours/Destiny/Atlantique (2oz pots)


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I really want to try some higher end waxes, but so far I have collected:

-Collinite 476s
-Collinite 915
-Lusso Oro
-Pinnacle Signature Series II
-P21s 100%


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Right now all I have is Valentine's Concourse, and FK1000p for wheels (which I don't really get on with), so I think there's room for a purchase or two, wallet permitting


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Leodhasach said:


> Right now all I have is Valentine's Concourse, and FK1000p for wheels (which I don't really get on with), so I think there's room for a purchase or two, wallet permitting


have you tried 476s?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> whoops, not a good thread for me, my collection currently stands at:
> 
> Swissvax Onyx
> Swissvax Saphir
> ...


Wow that is a collection (is it for personal use?) anyways the AS CG is a polish strictly speaking :thumb:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

still new to this and apart from:
Dodo HC,
FK1000P, 
Poorboys Wheel Sealant
Meguiars #16
I have bought in the past 2 months

not including about another 5-6 wax's etc from Autoglym SRP and others 

More is never enough


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Judas said:


> have you tried 476s?


Yes, sold it for the FK1000P and want it back :lol: but it's a toss-up whether to buy that or Megs 16.

Alternatively, for next winter I might go down the Zaino route.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I tried fk1000 today, leaves a brilliant finish but god it was hard work. Took ages to apply and remove. My fave wax Is pinnacle sovereign which I'm
almost out of. If anyone else has this spare and taking up space and wants to sell it to me.......


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Leodhasach said:


> Yes, sold it for the FK1000P and want it back :lol: but it's a toss-up whether to buy that or Megs 16.
> 
> Alternatively, for next winter I might go down the Zaino route.


I have every item of Zaino and it works really well.

last week I bought and used Megs #16 and I can honestly say it works a treat and you couldn't really see any difference between the two makes.

great value.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Judas said:


> I have every item of Zaino and it works really well.
> 
> last week I bought and used Megs #16 and I can honestly say it works a treat and you couldn't really see any difference between the two makes.
> 
> great value.


Pleased to hear it...and payday is soon  Might get Megs #16 as I like trying new things.

So would Zaino also be a good bet for winter? I hear Z2 has good durability and self-cleaning ability etc?

Thanks.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Leodhasach said:


> Yes, sold it for the FK1000P and want it back :lol: but it's a toss-up whether to buy that or Megs 16.
> 
> Alternatively, for next winter I might go down the Zaino route.


Are you mental???

FK1000P is great...

I have megs #16 you can use when your next over...see how you like it..

:thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Leodhasach said:


> Pleased to hear it...and payday is soon  Might get Megs #16 as I like trying new things.
> 
> So would Zaino also be a good bet for winter? I hear Z2 has good durability and self-cleaning ability etc?
> 
> Thanks.


yeah get Z2 and if your flush get ZFX, then you can layer it up to 3 times. for the #16 get it from here

use the discount code in the sellers section below.

it works out at £10.67 approx delivered.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Are you mental???
> 
> FK1000P is great...
> 
> ...


Yes 

I don't know, I just don't get on with it...it seems to 'stick' on the paint when applying, not smooth like other waxes. I'm probably doing something wrong 

Thanks, I'll hold you to that :thumb:



Judas said:


> yeah get Z2 and if your flush get ZFX, then you can layer it up to 3 times. for the #16 get it from here
> 
> use the discount code in the sellers section below.
> 
> it works out at £10.67 approx delivered.


Thanks very much for the info :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have the Dodo Fantastic Four Test tube,Megs 16 and 26,Collinite 476+915,Hertiage Wax,CG 50/50,Nattys blue,Victoria Concours,FK 1000p,Britemax Max wax,P21S
Sealants is Zaino Z2+Z5, Opti Seal,Britemax Extreme elements,Carlack Long life sealant,CG Blitz,Red Mist,AG EGP,Swissvax Nano Express,BH Auto blam and I think thats about it but I am sure there is more:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^ much shorter than your shampoo list I'll bet!



:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Wow that is a collection (is it for personal use?) anyways the AS CG is a polish strictly speaking :thumb:


it was all purchased for personal use, although i do now detail on my spare time so have used a few of them on other vehicles.

not sure what the AS is classed as, i only used it once on a panel and didnt like it as its very thick:lol: it was free though so its an addition to the collection


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I've been considering trimming my modest collection too, currently at:

Colli 476s
Colli 915
VP Artemis
Dodo SN plastic pot
Swissvax BoS
Swissvax Shield
Zymol Concourse/Destiny/Atlantique 2oz pots

I have nearly all of the Zaino range too, as well as bits of other SV stuff, and the usual LP/L, NFS, Carlack etc. etc.

My god it's easy to get to even this stage and not realise!

I really must sell some of it, I could buy some nice wax with the proceeds!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> ^^^ much shorter than your shampoo list I'll bet!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


I dont know what your on about:lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

I reckon that although I have loads of LSP's in my collection, I could if pushed get rid of all of my waxes aslong as I left Collinite 476 and CG 50/50


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Just ordered a panel pot of Dodo Banana Armour, looking forward to _smelling_ *cough* using it.

Posted a swap thread for Britemax #6p if anyone's interested?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

mouthyman said:


> I reckon that although I have loads of LSP's in my collection, I could if pushed get rid of all of my waxes aslong as I left Collinite 476 and CG 50/50


I know the feeling. I could hapily live with SN for summer and FK1000p for winter:thumb:


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

I think that all you boys who have too much wax should donate it to ME!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

durability dodo banana armour
quick finish p21s concours

but i find i don't use the dodo BA, so looking to sell or swap for p21s/r222


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

p1tse said:


> durability dodo banana armour
> quick finish p21s concours
> 
> but i find i don't use the dodo BA, so looking to sell or swap for p21s/r222


:lol: I have both and my R222 100% stays !


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> it was all purchased for personal use, although i do now detail on my spare time so have used a few of them on other vehicles.
> 
> not sure what the AS is classed as, i only used it once on a panel and didnt like it as its very thick:lol: it was free though so its an addition to the collection


Yes the AS CG is a polish, applied via a stockinette cloth and it's true potential is revealed! This will be my go to polish when I can rid myself of other polishes.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Yes the AS CG is a polish, applied via a stockinette cloth and it's true potential is revealed! This will be my go to polish when I can rid myself of other polishes.


didnt know that, just got given it by the AS rep for free when I bought some other stuff and he said it was a wax:wall: and for protection.

I have heard it is pretty good on dark colours, but personally i find it very thick and harder to work with so prefer one of the other collection


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

Another wax addict here. I only have two cars to maintain. Why in the world do I have all these protectants?

Swissvax "Best of Show"
WG Fuzion
Pinnacle Souveran
Blackfire Wet Diamond
Blackfire Midnight Sun
CG 50/50
P21S 100%
Lusso Oro
Ultima Paint Guard Plus
Collinite 476s
Collinite 845
Megs' NXT
Megs' M16
Megs' ColorX
Megs' Cleaner Wax
Megs' M20 Polymer Sealant
Megs' Ultimate Quik Wax
Mother's Reflections
Harly Wax
Finish Kare 1000p

Sample sizes:

Zymol Vintage
DJ Supernatural

On my wife's CR-V I now use the UPGP exclusively. It's just too easy.
On my S2K I am still experimenting with different waxes. 

I have more waxes than I can ever use. And to make things worse, I still want to add on Victoria Concours Red. It's a sickness! :wall:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

i've cut down alot! Prob only got 13 full size pots now


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

i only have a few
vics councours
sn wooden pot
sn plastic pot
rb juiced edition
nattys red
fk 1000
colli 915

only have the one car so that does me


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

I used to have a few, but got rid of them because I couldn't really see the point in owning that many. In fact, I currently thinking that one carnuaba based wax and one sealant is enough.

Currently I have:
#16
FK1000P
BH Auto Balm
1Z Glanz Wax

I'm actually thinking that I only need #16 and FK. The BH stuff could still be useful for it's AIO properties. The 1Z is superflouous.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I got

Megs #16
DG 105
Britemax #6p (hopefully not for long)
Dodo Hard Candy
Dodo Banana Armor
3m Performance Finish


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

I made a concious decision when I started reading last year to only buy what I need ... and I've managed to stick with a single pot of fk1000 as my only lsp. Frankly, its so damn large that I'm thinking about splitting it down to try some swap outs with out bits and bobs - I'd like to try some optiseal, some 476 (because I haven't tried a wax), and I'd like to use some optimum quick wax as a post-wash top-up.

Duncan.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've only got a couple which i use now. I used to have a few more but i sold some over the past year because i wasn't using them.

My current ones are

Zymol Glasur
Swissvax Onyx
CG 50/50
DJ supernatural panel pot
RG55 panel pot

Plus i have a few different sealents which i still haven't used yet.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Dunkwho said:


> I made a concious decision when I started reading last year to only buy what I need ... and I've managed to stick with a single pot of fk1000 as my only lsp. Frankly, its so damn large that I'm thinking about splitting it down to try some swap outs with out bits and bobs - I'd like to try some optiseal, some 476 (because I haven't tried a wax), and I'd like to use some optimum quick wax as a post-wash top-up.
> 
> Duncan.


I have some 476s if you want to try it? can post out the remainder I have, I doubt I'll use it TBH


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh wow - amazing. I'll PM you my address :thumb:


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Just half a bottle of Tech Wax 2.0 and a nearly full pot of M16. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

I started with a bottle of tech wax, still got it somewhere, bought a pot of DD WD when we had a light blue 500 which went with the car, used up one SN panel pot, now left with a tin of 915 and the remnants of 476. As I have a black car, and black hole it and put jetseal on top then 915 or 476. I don't feel the need for anything else.............now goes trawling traders sites


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

In my armoury i have:

Collinite 915
Fk1000p
Meguiar's Step 3
Meguiar's Nxt Tech 2.0
Meguiar's #16
DJ Blue velvet, Hard candy, Banana armour, Diamond white (panel pots)
Swissvax Onyx
Valentines Concours


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Be interested to hear what peoples faves are from their collections.

I have

dodo purple haze
dodo orange crush
dodo blue velvet
victoria concours red wax
pinnacle sovereign
collinite 476
fk1000
and a fair few sealents

My favourite by a mile is the pinnacle sovereign - A pleasure to apply and leaves a massive glossy shine with loads of sparkle from the metallic flek in the paint.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Collinite 476s, 845, 915(2 tins)
CG Pete's 53, 5050(2)
Dodo Juice Austintacious, straight eight sample pack, RB juiced edition sample pot, SN sample pot
AG HD
Pinnacle paste glaz, Souveran
Wolfgang Fuzion
RBOE
Swisswax Zuffenhausen
Victoria wax concours, sample pots of Chaos and Mayhem
FK1000p
Blackfire Midnight Sun


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Favourite from my collection would have to be SV Onyx due to its incredible ease of use and fantastic finish and smell too!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

In terms of wax

Meguiars #16
Collinite 476
Valentines Road n Track
FK1000P

Listed in order of most favourite to least.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

my dodo BA is now in swap section:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153331

looking for p21s/r222 concours ;-)


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

lol i only have meg gold class liquid.
i'm trying to use it up before i buy my next wax. 
If any one wants to let sell me there fk1000p i'll be happy to take it off you.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

I decided from the beginning that I was only going to have a few select waxes which I would use. 

ATM:

AG HD Wax (Summer)
Fk1000p (winter)
AG Aquawax (Winter top up)

and for a treat I got some swissol onyx

I always see loads on here that want to buy though


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I actually don't anymore - Got :-

Megs #16
Dodo soft 4 panel pots
Dodo PH
Dodo Fantastic 4

And thats it


----------



## Mr Adds (Oct 23, 2008)

Blimey, some people have loads!!
I have...

DJ Supernatural- my favourite!
DJ Bananarmour
DJ Purple Haze
DJ Rainforest Rub
DJ Diamond White
Megs NXT
Megs Gold Class


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Best of Show
Swissvax Mystery

Zymöl Carbon
Zymöl Titanium
Zymöl Concours
Zymöl Destiny
Zymöl Atlantique
Zymöl Royale
Zymöl Vintage

Poorboys Natty Blue
Poorboys Natty White

Chemical Guys 50/50

Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Double Wax
Dodo Juice Supernatural v1

AG HD Wax

Victoria Concours

Megs #16
Meg #26

Blitz Carnauba Wax

Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax

A1 Speed Wax

P21s

Pinnacle Souveran
Pinnacle Signature

FK1000P


Need to sell a load. Then there is all the Spray waxes and Selants !


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

my collection

megs 16
colly 476
valentines concours
chemical guys 50/50
chemical guys e-zyme
3 dodo panel pots
dodo rfr
heritage wax
klearkoate moose wax
simoniz original


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

dodo juice light fantastic
dodo juice diamond white
dodo juice hard candy
dodo juice super natural panel pot
dodo juice blue velvet panel pot

megs hi tech
megs next gen

autobalm

ag hd wax


----------



## Redlined (Mar 29, 2008)

Collinite 476
Collinite 915

DP Max Wax

P21S Original
P21S 100% Carnauba

Pinnacle Souveran

Poorboys Natty Blue
Poorboys Natty Red

Victoria Wax Concours
Victoria Wax Collectors
Victoria Wax Mayhem
Victoria Wax Chaos

World's Best Wax Connoisseur

Blackfire Midnight Sun

Meguiars #26
Meguiars Gold Class

Dodo Juice Supernatural
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Orange Crush

Chemical Guys 50/50

Plus sealants, liquid waxes and spray waxes.

I do really like the look of Souveran and 50/50. I'll get around to buying Zymol and Swissvax some time in the future, along with Valentine's, Raceglaze and Lusso Oro but not immediate though. Detailing, photography, audio and car's...all very expensive hobbies :-(


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

you lot have way to much money 

all I have is Colly 845 & 476 and Dodo orange, will last me till I snuff it


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Just thought I'd go see how many LSP's I have, in fairness I only have 3 'Waxes' as such but quite a few sealents...








Thats Meg's #16,
Raceglaze 55, 
the product in the small bottle is Carrera Automarine (Imagine SRP that will last 4-5 months!),
The two spray bottles are a sealent combination I'm testing, one is a slight paint cleanser which leavs a nice base for the sealent.
Then I got Danase Classic Wax,
And Duragloss 501 Marine & RV sealent (MAJOR cleaners and awesome durability)

AND THEN...








Durgloss 105, 
Autoglym EGP,
Durgloss 111,
Meg's NXt Tech Wax v1 (I have about a litre and a half of this so I decant it into smaller bottles)...
Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine
and Another Product I'm testing 

Still room for more


----------

